# New york Hotels



## mrscat (16 Jun 2011)

Looking for a resonably priced, good central location in New york city, going 1st week september. For an older couple so needs to be within walking distance of all attractions.


----------



## salaried (17 Jun 2011)

Family members and friends of ours stayed in the New Yorker last week and were happy with it, Might be worth a look.


----------



## Sue Ellen (17 Jun 2011)

I think you would find it very hard to get something within walking distance of most attractions.  We stayed in the [broken link removed] and found it great but that was about 4 years ago and it appears to have changed hands since.  There were plenty of buses etc. nearby to get around quite easily.  Its very close to Grand Central Station.  

If you run the search option in this forum there are many previous threads on hotels in New York and www.tripadvisor.com should give you some reviews also.


----------



## carina (17 Jun 2011)

I have stayed in 3 hotels in NY.
The first was the nicest but is a taxi ride away from Broadway and all the main sights, fine for us, early 20s a the time! It's called Hotel Thirtythirty. 
The second was the Best Western President, it's basic but very clean, rooms quite small. Good breakfast, bar in hotel etc; Quite reasonable and VERY central. http://presidenthotelny.com/
The last was the Edison, a little more expensive and a little nicer then the last. Really nice bar, staff great etc; Also very central, you're right in the middle of all the action but it never gets loud. My mother was with me, late 50's, loved it, she is booking it again for a trip with friends next year. Couldn't fault it.

For an elderly couple my rec would be the Edison - http://www.edisonhotelnyc.com/


----------



## jimmyd (19 Jun 2011)

We stayed in the manhattan in times square hotel a few weeks ago, very close to everything.


----------



## TheShark (19 Jun 2011)

Found the Hampton Inn on W31st St excellent and very central.
www.hamptoninn.com


----------



## Rob S (20 Jun 2011)

Try the Bedford Hotel, right beside Grand Central, v reasonable. Nothing elaborate (no restaurant) but lots of diners etc close by. We've used it twice and were very happy both times


----------



## JP1234 (20 Jun 2011)

We stayed at Affinia Gardens, just off 3rd Avenue, I would imagine there isn't going to be a hotel near to _all _attractions given the size of the city but it took us roughly 5 minutes to walk to 3rd Ave and never had a problem getting a cab from there.

The hotel itself is opposite an ear nose and throat hospital and a lot of guests are patients from there, so it's a very quiet apartment hotel, each room has it's own fully fitted kitchen, lots of grocery stores nearby and restaurants that deliver to the rooms.  There's also a free tea lobby and some of the most helpful staff I have ever met!


----------



## eldiablo (9 Jul 2012)

Hi, I wanted to re-open this thread as I have booked flights for NY in November and my mind is boggled trying to choose a hotel! Has anyone been to NY recently and stayed somewhere that's not too expensive but pretty decent? I have been to NY before and stayed in the Edison and while the location is great it's very dated and v expensive for what it is. We are a couple in our 30's so being near Times Square is not important as we plan to use the subway and would really prefer to be somewhere less crowded but with some nice restaurants, bars etc nearby. If anyone has some suggestions it would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## 26cb (9 Jul 2012)

What is your budget ?


----------



## eldiablo (9 Jul 2012)

I'd be delighted to get somewhere for €1000 for five nights but I'm willing to go to €1200 if it's a bit special and a good deal.


----------



## Woodie37 (9 Jul 2012)

I would highly recommend Greenwich Village as a place to base yourself.  It has a much more laid back feel - great restaurants and bars.  We rented a 2 bed apt which was v central, which worked out about $200 a nite - peak time summer.  You could probably get a much better deal in November..


----------



## eldiablo (9 Jul 2012)

Thank you very much Woodie37, I'll check that out this evening


----------



## shesells (9 Jul 2012)

Bear in mind that short term lets are illegal in NYC unless aparthotels such as Radio City Apartments. You cannot legally rent an apartment for less than 30 days.

I would book something cancellable on booking.com - I would recommend the area around Midtown East, not as hectic as Times Square but very central. Have stayed in the Barclay Intercontinental and the Hyatt Grand Central as well as Fitzpatrick's on Lexington. With a decent cancellable rate in the bank I would then try priceline and hotwire to get a better price, or watch travelzoo.com for specials/


----------



## oldtimer (10 Jul 2012)

Look at www.supervaluegetawaybreaks.com - they are now offering New York hotels. They offer 4 nights, including breakfast, for $332.50,very good price for New York.


----------



## johnno09 (22 Jul 2012)

We stayed in the New Yorker, it was a bit pricier than many others but very nice and very central. Its right across the street from Madison Sq Garden, a 10 min walk from Times Square, Empire State, Rockefellar is about 15-20mins, Central Park 25 mins walk. Penn Station is nearby also. If I was going again Id find a cheaper hotel though, with it being nyc you basically want a comfy, clean room & shower. Also with eateries everywhere you dont need a package that includes breakfast.


----------



## Fubar (19 Sep 2012)

We are already planning our hols for 2013 and I want to resurrect this thread. We wan to do 5 nights in NYC and possibly 10 in Cape Cod/somewhere coastal. Does anyone have any recommendations for hotels in NYC for a family of 5, centrally located, and contacts for villas in Boston. Please Help!!!


----------



## amtc (20 Sep 2012)

I've stayed in the New Yorker and it was grand....
However loved Fitzpatricks and it wasn't that much dearer (Manhattan,not Grand Central) The great thing is a one bed suite would sleep four, five at a push. two huge doubles, a cot bed and a pull out double as well as a kitchen. Actually it worked out cheaper now that I think of it. Going again in March 2013, they have some great deals. Flights and all cost me just over 1200 euro for two. that's with three rooms, as mammy snores! Deal was with Sunway Travel


----------



## Dexysgirl (27 Sep 2012)

Hi Fubar

We(2 adults & 2 kids) stayed in 'The Kimberly' in Midtown area.
http://www.kimberlyhotel.com/

Fab hotel in fab location. Lots of space for a family.
Enjoy


----------



## Hybrid Boss (12 Oct 2012)

stayed in the night hotel. Right beside Time Square. With 2 cool Irish bars across from it. Cost for 4 nights was about $700 including taxes. Yellow cab from jfk i think was $39 or $49.


----------



## monagt (12 Oct 2012)

> stayed in the night hote



Whats Hotel?


----------

